
Show HN: Financial Portal Demo, Integrating CEX.IO, WebSocket, Node.js, AnyStock - andreykh
https://www.anychart.com/technical-integrations/samples/websocket-cexio-anystock-demo/
======
andreykh
Here's a picture of how it looks, just in case:
[https://i.imgur.com/ExxyA0v.png](https://i.imgur.com/ExxyA0v.png)

